# 1968 GTO dashpad install



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought a new dash pad any tips or advise on the easy way to install it would be helpfull


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, send it back and refurbish your old one. I bought one from OPG. Fiberglass construction, bolt studs are to short to snap into the dash clips at each end, short screws that hold little plates that I guess clip on to the forward part of the dash(good luck reaching those screws while you lay on your back trying to find them thru the dash wires), and you need to put all the screw holes in that go above the gauge cluster and across to the glove box. Which is probably the easiest part. Hopefully, you have a better pad. My original ended up in the dumpster to try and save a little money....


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

What was the end result did you eventually get it in ??? I thought it would be some what easy I guess im wrong again .


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The end result is, it's still in the box. I haven't made a valiant effort yet to install it. Spending a little extra $ restoring the original one, I can tell, would have saved me a lot of frustration. Just like pretty much any original part, it's much better than aftermarket..... Where did you get yours?


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I also purchased from opg . When did you get yours? As soon as I read your reply I got the catalog out and read the article for the dashpad it says no modifications needed .I think they want 950 or something like that from just dashes .


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Let's just say, I've had mine for awhile. I just looked at OPG's new catalog. Sounds like their making them alot better. I see they have a steel insert like the originals. If you have the holes for the mounting screws, it should install rather quickly. Just snap the studs in the dash on each end and install the screws. If the plastic dash inserts(they go in the metal tabs on the dash) that the screws go into are cracked, busted up, or some may be missing, you can replace them. I didn't see them at OPG, but , may have missed them. A friend of mine bought some awhile back. I think he got them at a parts store or body shop. I don't think he ordered them from a GTO supplier. I know he got them from somewhere(how vague is that!)....... I'm assuming your new dash doesn't have the metal individual plates/clips on the underside for mounting? I have 5 clips.

Nice ride.....:cheers


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I havnt takin it out of the box yet it will probably be a few weeks before I do but I attempt the install I will let you know how it goes .As far as the car goes its almost done .I bought a new black top , carpet and the dash pad . I just installed fresh engine and many, many more parts .I just have to time it and stop the fitting from leaking on the trans line ,install a modern stereo and I will be done (for now) lol I dont think your ever really done !!! oh yeah and get the hideaway's to work 1 stays up the other goes down even after buying new actuators its embarrissing driving around like that.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You may want to take it out and look it over and make sure there's no tears or anything else wrong with it. OPG has a 45 day warranty. Would hate to find something wrong after the warranty ran out.

You're right, I don't think a person is ever really done. About the time you think you are, you want to change something...

As far as the hideaways, you're just winking at everyone........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, I made a mistake. I originally ordered the pad from OPG, but they were out of stock. I ended up getting it from The Parts Place.... It looks really good, but, wasn't pleased about the mounting setup......


----------



## gbaldwin (May 27, 2015)

I recently purchased a black dash pad from OPGI--I also order two small metal clips--I have removed the visible screws under dash, but the far right side(passenger) is still hung up by a screw or something--do I need to remove the glove box liner to get to another screw?

Thank you

Glenn

I have a 68 rag top


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

My dash isn't really "That" bad. Couple of tears here & there.....Yep Just Dashes quoted me $850 to referb it. Yea it's a chunk of change.....but for me it's an investment....in a investment.

Just Saying....


----------



## donrowling (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I just installed my new dash pad on my 68 GTO and yes the studs were too short. I bought it from OPG and all I did was remove those stupid clips and used a fender washer and a nut. I think it's better than the factory design.


----------

